# Bio-Oil



## nframe (Nov 8, 2016)

I had an operation a month ago and the surgeon recommends that I rub bio-oil on the scar.  I had a look at the ingredients of this bio-oil and one of them is "Mineral Oil (Paraffinum Liquidum)".   Do any of you know this bio-oil?  Is it really any good on scars?  And would a vegetable oil not be better (and if so, which one would you recommend)?  I think I heard that rosehip oil is good for scars.

I look forward to hearing your thoughts on the matter.  Thank you in advance to those who will reply.


----------



## KristaY (Nov 8, 2016)

I haven't used Bio-Oil but our dermatologist recommended Mederma after my daughter's appendix surgery. Rosehip oil is good and I also like helichrysum and vitamin E. I think a blend of any or all would be good.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 8, 2016)

I used Bio-Oil after a stomach surgery and it worked well. I also used it after knee surgery.   I have no complaints.  Though that was all before I started making my own stuff.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 8, 2016)

I made a mix of coconut, Shea, Aloe Vera and olive oil for someone, scented with tea tree. A mix of many things reputed to help


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Nov 8, 2016)

I've used it during and post pregnancy for stretch marks and it did nothing. 
The look of your scar will depend on the area of the body it's on, your overall skin type, age etc. 
They will all flatten and fade away after few months (or even years). It's just a natural skin healing process.
I've had few surgeries, while some scars are fine, some went fully athropic. They have all faded away though and blended with the skin, without much intervention.
I don't think anything can speed up recovery or remove scars completely.
That doesn't mean you don't have to be careful with them or keep them hydrated. I would also suggest a blend of natural oils, maybe bit of Vit E, natural moisturiser etc.
And don't forget healing from the inside: good healthy diet and lots of water. 
All the best!
P.S. bit of nurse talk included hehe


----------



## Dahila (Nov 8, 2016)

Rosehip oil is the best for it,  For stretch marks cocoa butter is a wonder.....
I make avocado oil with cocoa butter body lotion, thick one, and people say it helps with scars


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 8, 2016)

Allantoin has been shown to be effective in healing damaged skin and promoting the growth of normal skin. It is safe per the US FDA in concentrations from 0.5% to 2%. It needs to be added to a lotion or salve when the temp is below 90 F (32 C). It is one of the active ingredients in the herb comfrey, which has long been used for healing injuries. Allantoin is the active ingredient in Mederma. I don't think it works miracles, but it helps.


----------

